# Horrorvision? So sieht das Internet ohne Netzneutralität aus



## Zelada (11. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Horrorvision? So sieht das Internet ohne Netzneutralität aus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Horrorvision? So sieht das Internet ohne Netzneutralität aus*


----------



## admagnus (11. November 2017)

Heftig! Verstößt das nicht gegen geltendes EU-Recht? Muss man für die Benutzung nicht kommerzieller Apps, z.B. Wikipedia, auch extra berappen? Funktioniert diese Mehrfachabzocke nur bei Handyanbietern oder auch bei DSL-Anbietern, also bei jenen Anschlüssen, die über Telefon-/Kabeldose laufen?


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2017)

Ist kein einfaches Thema.
Und der Artikel ist da sehr reisserisch.

Wie soll denn die Datenkapazität reguliert werden?
Die Datenmengen werden immer grösser (Hurra, ich hab nen 4K-TV, da will ich auch die Filme so sehen... in zwei Jahren 8k....dann...).
Da wird doch die Infrastruktur einfach nicht mehr nachkommen. Ist zumindest meine Meinung als Laie.
Und da reden wir nur mal eben von Luxusartikel Film.

Soll man dann also alle  Benutzer drosseln? Als auch jene, welche das Netz nur schwach belasten?
Dann gibts wieder einen Aufschrei, weil der Film nicht richtig gestreamt wird, Lags sich häufen, etc
Also warum denn nicht die kosten auf die Verursacher der Datenmenge abwälzen?

Was wäre denn da eine andre Lösung von Seiten der Internetanbieter?


----------



## LOX-TT (11. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> (Hurra, ich hab nen 4K-TV, da will ich auch die Filme so sehen... in zwei Jahren 8k....dann...).



Also ich schau auf meinem 27" Monitor z.B. Youtube oder Twitch nur in 480p, weil ich bei 720p oder gar 1080p immer wieder damit rechnen muss dass das Video immer mal wieder stockt, höher macht eh keinen Sinn, weil es ein Full-HD Monitor ist. Das reicht mir da aber auch dicke.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2017)

Das im Artikel sind jetzt Mobiltarife für Smartphones, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Wenn in Portugal bei dem Anbieter 3GB im Monat Downloadvolumen ohnehin schon 50 Euro kosten, dann sind die 25 Euro Aufpreis für sämtliche anderen Dienste doch nun auch nicht mehr dramatisch. 

Flatrates generell leben von der Diversität der Nutzer, 50MBit inkl. Telefonflat kostet mich 40 Euro im Monat. Ich erreiche ein Downloadvolumen von ca. 300 - 400 GB im Monat, das meiste ist davon halt Streaming.  Damit bin ich wohl Poweruser. Andere brauchen halt nur ein paar GB weil sie nur ein wenig surfen und mailen und zahlen trotzdem das Gleiche. Sicher könnten Anbieter jetzt anfangen wieder Volumentarife zu machen, allerdings will die selbst der Wenignutzer nicht haben, weil er könnte ja doch mal mehr brauchen. 

Tatsache ist natürlich, dass Internetprovider Diensteanbieter wie Facebook, Twitter, Spotify etc. erpressen könnten. Entweder die Diensteanbieter zahlen den Provider, dass sie in deren "Netz" erhältlich sind oder halt der Kunde. Die Netzneutralität verbietet dies (was generell eine gute Sache ist).
Aber ehrlich gesagt denke ich, der Markt würde sich da ganz schnell bereinigen. Zu dreiste Provider landen dann schnell auf dem Abstellgleis. Die 5 Euro Aufpreis für Facebook / You Tube zahlen die nur, wenn der "Grunddienst" dann ohnehin 5 Euro günstiger ist, sonst sind die ganz schnell bei der Konkurrenz.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Also ich schau auf meinem 27" Monitor z.B. Youtube oder Twitch nur in 480p, weil ich bei 720p oder gar 1080p immer wieder damit rechnen muss dass das Video immer mal wieder stockt, höher macht eh keinen Sinn, weil es ein Full-HD Monitor ist. Das reicht mir da aber auch dicke.


Das habe ich bis vor ca. drei Jahren auch manchmal getan, bzw. habe ich die YT Videos dann einfach runtergeladen und "offline" geschaut.
 Inzwischen ist das Netz zumindest hier aber wesentlich stabiler. Ich schaue gelegentlich noch 720p in der Regel aber alles auf 1080p inkl. 60FPS wenn vorhanden und das völlig problemlos. Was übrigens zur Folge hat, dass ich 480p gerade am PC inzwischen ziemlich unerträglich finde.


----------



## HowdyM (11. November 2017)

Diese Preise sind mit Sicherheit übertrieben....und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die sich lange so halten werden. 
Aber in Deutschland muss man auch endlich anfangen umzudenken. Alles billig, billiger, kostenlos geht eben nicht. Und es kann auch nicht immer alles zu Niedrigstpreisen all inklusive sein. Für entsprechende Leistungen muss man nun mal auch zahlen. Natürlich muss der Staat auch regulierend eingreifen, um z.B eine Monopolstellung zu verhindern.


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt denke ich, der Markt würde sich da ganz schnell bereinigen. Zu dreiste Provider landen dann schnell auf dem Abstellgleis. Die 5 Euro Aufpreis für Facebook / You Tube zahlen die nur, wenn der "Grunddienst" dann ohnehin 5 Euro günstiger ist, sonst sind die ganz schnell bei der Konkurrenz.


Du vergißt hier die Möglichkeit der Anbieter (zB Facebook), sich auf Exklusivdeals mit den jeweiligen Providern einzulassen.

Natürlich nicht von heute auf morgen "kein Facebook mehr ohne Telekom" oä, sondern erstmal die Bevorzugungsschiene fahren: Telekom würde dann für einen Zuschlag immer flüssige Wiedergabe von Facebook Medien garantieren, indem eben entsprechende Datenpakete bevorzugt weitergeleitet werden ...


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQTkUhjVUf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://www.telekom.de/unterwegs/tarife-und-optionen/streamon


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Also ich schau auf meinem 27" Monitor z.B. Youtube oder Twitch nur in 480p, weil ich bei 720p oder gar 1080p immer wieder damit rechnen muss dass das Video immer mal wieder stockt, höher macht eh keinen Sinn, weil es ein Full-HD Monitor ist. Das reicht mir da aber auch dicke.



Ja du 
Aber es gibt auch hier im Forum einige, welche Netflix und ihr 4K loben.
Dass das aber ziemliche Datenmengen sind, ist nicht abzustreiten.

Jetzt nimmt man mal eine ganze Familie, in der die Tochter auf ihrem Zimmer einen film schaut, in der guten Stube ein anderer Teil der Familie ebenfalls. 
Daneben wird noch fleissig mit Smartphone & co im internet gesurft... die Leistung übers Netz ist doch nicht unlimitiert, oder?

Ob Mobil, oder Festnetz... das Problem wird doch irgendwann kommen.
Ohne Preisgestaltung wird sich keiner einschränken. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## USA911 (11. November 2017)

Kann mir mal bitte einer Erklären, wo der Unterschied bei den Datenpakete ist?

Ob das elektrische Signal/Paket jetzt von Amazon, Netflix, Whatsapp, etc kommt macht doch keinen Unterschied und ist doch alles das selbe was transportiert wird. Der Unterschied liegt doch nur in der größe und Anzahl. Wie soll da bitte rechtlich unterschieden werden, von wem, was kommt?
Oder habe ich da ein Denkfehler?


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber es gibt auch hier im Forum einige, welche Netflix und ihr 4K loben.
> Dass das aber ziemliche Datenmengen sind, ist nicht abzustreiten.
> 
> Jetzt nimmt man mal eine ganze Familie, in der die Tochter auf ihrem Zimmer einen film schaut, in der guten Stube ein anderer Teil der Familie ebenfalls.
> Daneben wird noch fleissig mit Smartphone & co im internet gesurft... die Leistung übers Netz ist doch nicht unlimitiert, oder?


Da würde ich mich als Elternteil aber für verantwortungsbewußte Medienkompetenz & -nutzung einsetzen.
1. Erklären, daß die Leitung nun mal nur eine endliche Anzahl an Daten gleichzeitig in traute Heim schaufeln kann und daß das gerecht aufgeteilt werden muß, damit alle was davon haben und möglichst keiner auf irgendwas verzichten muß.
2. Möglichkeiten zur Verringerung der Bandbreite darlegen: geringere Auflösung, Browser Addons, die die Bildgrößen verringern, Bildgrößen verwenden, die dem Anzeigegerät entsprechend klein sind (keine großen Bilder nur für eine Antwort mit einem Meme...)
3. Möglichkeiten zur Verlagerung von Belastungsspitzen darlegen und planen. (zB Videodateien im Voraus laden, damit jemand anders während dem Film schauen ungestört raiden kann.)
4. Wenn zur selben Zeit hohe Anforderungen an die Netzgeschwindigkeit gestellt werden "müssen" => Beteiligung an den Kosten für einen umfangreicheren Tarif (mit Hinweis auf die bisherigen Punkte)



> Ob Mobil, oder Festnetz... das Problem wird doch irgendwann kommen.
> Ohne Preisgestaltung wird sich keiner einschränken. Da bin ich mir sicher.


Das Problem ist ja nicht die Preisgestaltung, sondern die unterschiedliche Behandlung verschiedener Programme/Webseiten. Es sagt ja niemand, daß es keine Volumentarife geben soll bzw daß Vielverbraucher nicht auch viel zahlen sollten - aber eine Bevorzugung zB von Netflix gegenüber Amazon und iTunes insofern, als daß für dieses Beispiel bei den beiden letzteren dann keine flüssige Wiedergabe möglich wäre - das ist der Kern des Problems.

Und vor allem: Was macht denn ein neuer Anbieter, der sich dann erst mal irgendwie in diese Kategorie integrieren müßte ...?


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer Erklären, wo der Unterschied bei den Datenpakete ist?
> 
> Ob das elektrische Signal/Paket jetzt von Amazon, Netflix, Whatsapp, etc kommt macht doch keinen Unterschied und ist doch alles das selbe was transportiert wird. Der Unterschied liegt doch nur in der größe und Anzahl. Wie soll da bitte rechtlich unterschieden werden, von wem, was kommt?
> Oder habe ich da ein Denkfehler?


Für die Erklärung mal beispielhaft:

In jedem Datenpaket sind die IP Adressen der kommuniziernden Geräte enthalten. Die Amazon Video Auslieferungsserver sitzen alle im selben Netzwerk. Also gehören alle Datenpakete, die von den IP Adressen 54.180.150.1 bis 54.180.150.255 kommen, zu Amazon Video.


----------



## Orzhov (11. November 2017)

Diese Grütze hat es doch auch schon nach Deutschland geschafft: https://www.vodafone.de/featured/in...one-nutzt-du-deine-lieblings-apps-ohne-limit/

Da läuft es jetzt noch über diese Bevorzugungsschiene, aber das lässt sich bei "Bedarf" ja relativ schnell ändern.

Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses ganze Prinzip mit der künstliche Verknappung der Datenmenge und die ganze Sache mit der Drosselung einfach nicht mehr zeigemäß. Da muss ich Schweden zur Abwechslung mal loben.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du vergißt hier die Möglichkeit der Anbieter (zB Facebook), sich auf Exklusivdeals mit den jeweiligen Providern einzulassen.
> 
> Natürlich nicht von heute auf morgen "kein Facebook mehr ohne Telekom" oä, sondern erstmal die Bevorzugungsschiene fahren: Telekom würde dann für einen Zuschlag immer flüssige Wiedergabe von Facebook Medien garantieren, indem eben entsprechende Datenpakete bevorzugt weitergeleitet werden ...



Facebook oder wer auch immer (Facebook ist ja nur ein Beispiel, betroffen ist letztlich jeder Dienst und jede Webseite) muss sich dann nur sperren, letztlich können die ja nicht jedem Netzanbieter der Welt Geld zahlen und wollen das sicher auch nicht, und wenn die Kunden des Netzanbieters Facebook nutzen wollen aber draufzahlen müssen, dann werden die Provider das ganz schnell wieder abschaffen, wenn ihnen die Kunden scharenweise davonrennen.


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich als Elternteil aber für verantwortungsbewußte Medienkompetenz & -nutzung einsetzen.


Es ging hier nur um ein Anschauungsbeispiel.
Obs jetzt eine Familie mit einem Oberhaupt ist, oder ein Mehrfamilienhaus mit verschiedenen Parteien, welche an einer Leitung hängen  ist eigentlich nicht relevant.
Oder kannst du zum Nachbarn gehen und ihn bitten weniger Bandbreite zu benutzen, weil Du jetzt grade ein wenig mehr Daten saugen musst?



> Das Problem ist ja nicht die Preisgestaltung, sondern die unterschiedliche Behandlung verschiedener Programme/Webseiten. Es sagt ja niemand, daß es keine Volumentarife geben soll bzw daß Vielverbraucher nicht auch viel zahlen sollten - aber eine Bevorzugung zB von Netflix gegenüber Amazon und iTunes insofern, als daß für dieses Beispiel bei den beiden letzteren dann keine flüssige Wiedergabe möglich wäre - das ist der Kern des Problems.
> 
> Und vor allem: Was macht denn ein neuer Anbieter, der sich dann erst mal irgendwie in diese Kategorie integrieren müßte ...?



Das sehe ich auch so.
Aber das sind ja eigentlich nur Symptome eines Problems.


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Facebook oder wer auch immer (Facebook ist ja nur ein Beispiel, betroffen ist letztlich jeder Dienst und jede Webseite) muss sich dann nur sperren, letztlich können die ja nicht jedem Netzanbieter der Welt Geld zahlen


Wieso zahlen ...? oO

In meinem Beispiel würde die Telekom zB 3 Euro Aufpreis verlangen und würde Facebook dafür 1 Euro abgeben. Die Telekom würde dabei dann mit dem Zugpferd Facebook ja überhaupt erst welche von diesen Bevorzugungs Tarifen verkaufen können.



> und wollen das sicher auch nicht, und wenn die Kunden des Netzanbieters Facebook nutzen wollen aber draufzahlen müssen, dann werden die Provider das ganz schnell wieder abschaffen, wenn ihnen die Kunden scharenweise davonrennen.


Das Beispiel war *exklusiv *gedacht. Wer dann die "volle Facebook Power" haben will, muß dann zur Telekom. Andere Anbieter hätten diese Option dann nicht.


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es ging hier nur um ein Anschauungsbeispiel.
> Obs jetzt eine Familie mit einem Oberhaupt ist, oder ein Mehrfamilienhaus mit verschiedenen Parteien, welche an einer Leitung hängen  ist eigentlich nicht relevant.
> Oder kannst du zum Nachbarn gehen und ihn bitten weniger Bandbreite zu benutzen, weil Du jetzt grade ein wenig mehr Daten saugen musst?


Ach du meinst die Datendichte im Netz allgemein. Sicher, da ist irgendwann beim jeweils aktuellen Stand Schluß. 

Allerdings kann man dem entgegenwirken durch die Zurverfügungstellung von weiteren Servern und optimiertes Routing. Es ist ja auch nicht so, daß plötzlich ALLE zur exakt SELBEN ZEIT auf EINEN EINZIGEN Stream zugreifen wollen.


----------



## shaboo (11. November 2017)

Die meisten wissen nicht mal, was Netzneutralität überhaupt ist oder wozu sie gut ist. Denen wird auch erst nach deren Abschaffung auffallen, dass das eigentlich eine ziemlich coole Sache war.

Trösten kann man sich immerhin damit, dass wir vermutlich sowieso das letzte Land auf diesem Planeten sein werden, dem irgendwann mal ein vernünftiges Glasfasernetz spendiert wird. Angesichts des dadurch allgegenwärtigen Schneckentempos im Netz, kann man sich dann auch Netzneutralität schenken ...


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso zahlen ...? oO
> 
> In meinem Beispiel würde die Telekom zB 3 Euro Aufpreis verlangen und würde Facebook dafür 1 Euro abgeben. Die Telekom würde dabei dann mit dem Zugpferd Facebook ja überhaupt erst welche von diesen Bevorzugungs Tarifen verkaufen können.



Warum sollte die Telekom Facebook einen Euro abgeben wollen? Wenn Facebook Geld direkt von den Nutzern will, dann richten die schon selbst ein Abo ein, da brauchen die keine Telekom für. Es geht darum, dass die Netzanbieter die Webseitenbetreiber und / oder deren Nutzer erpressen, zahlt uns was oder wir sperren euren Dienst.


----------



## Orzhov (11. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Facebook oder wer auch immer (Facebook ist ja nur ein Beispiel, betroffen ist letztlich jeder Dienst und jede Webseite) muss sich dann nur sperren, letztlich können die ja nicht jedem Netzanbieter der Welt Geld zahlen und wollen das sicher auch nicht, und wenn die Kunden des Netzanbieters Facebook nutzen wollen aber draufzahlen müssen, dann werden die Provider das ganz schnell wieder abschaffen, wenn ihnen die Kunden scharenweise davonrennen.



Angenommen es macht jeder! Provider in einem Land, was sollen die Kunden dann bitte machen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2017)

Es ist einfach nur noch zum Kotzen. Egal ob Computerspiele, Internet, Fußball oder was auch immer. Es wird alles durch Geldgeilheit zerstört.


----------



## LIG21 (12. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Angenommen es macht jeder! Provider in einem Land, was sollen die Kunden dann bitte machen?



Es werden dann Angebote in Aussland erscheinen 
VPN Server die sich von der Drosselung "Frei Kaufen" und 5 bis 20 € in Monat Kosten


----------



## rldml (12. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist kein einfaches Thema.



Doch, sogar ein sehr einfaches.



> Und der Artikel ist da sehr reisserisch.



Nein, eine Zukunftsvision für die EU. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das überall so sein wird.



> Wie soll denn die Datenkapazität reguliert werden?



Es gibt nur eines, das Vorrang gegenüber allen anderen Diensten braucht: Telefonie. Alles andere soll und muss gleichberechtigt abgefertigt werden.



> Die Datenmengen werden immer grösser (Hurra, ich hab nen 4K-TV, da will ich auch die Filme so sehen... in zwei Jahren 8k....dann...).
> Da wird doch die Infrastruktur einfach nicht mehr nachkommen.
> Und da reden wir nur mal eben von Luxusartikel Film.



Das ist die große Telekom-Lüge. Die Infrastruktur auf Backbone-Ebene bei den Carriern würde es erlauben, dass jeder in Deutschland problemlos 100MBit/s in beide(!) Richtungen bekommen könnte, ohne das es zu Engpässen kommt. Auch bei der Telekom. Angebote bis zu 400MBit/s gibt es von Vodafone (Kabel Deutschland, Unitymedia) und vom deutschen Glasfaserverband (die ganzen kleinen lokalen Anbieter, die Glasfaser legen sind in diesem Verband organisiert) schon heute.

Und das wäre flächendeckend möglich, wenn die Telekom endlich damit aufhören würde, die vorhandene Infrastruktur (die berühmte letzten Meile) einfach verotten zu lassen. Das war auch irgendwo der Deal (afaik), als die Telekommunikation aus der Post ausgelagert und mit der T-Kom privatisiert wurde.



> Soll man dann also alle  Benutzer drosseln? Als auch jene, welche das Netz nur schwach belasten?Dann gibts wieder einen Aufschrei, weil der Film nicht richtig gestreamt wird, Lags sich häufen, etc
> Also warum denn nicht die kosten auf die Verursacher der Datenmenge abwälzen?



Es gibt keine Engpässe - die sind künstlich herbeigeführt, um zusätzliche Angebote rechtfertigen zu können. 



> Was wäre denn da eine andre Lösung von Seiten der Internetanbieter?



Die Verpflichtung zur Netzneutralität und durchgängige Investitionen in alle Bereiche der Infrastruktur, auch der letzten Meile. Ein grundgesetzliches Recht auf Internet - mind. 100MBit/s in beide Richtungen für jeden.



> Ist zumindest meine Meinung als Laie.



Herzlich willkommen in der Welt der IT und Telekommunikation. Hier verdiene ich seit 15 Jahren mein Geld.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Orzhov (12. November 2017)

rldml schrieb:


> Doch, sogar ein sehr einfaches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat sich der Verbraucherschutz nicht mal damit auseinandergesetzt? Also mit Themen wie Drosselung, künstliche Verknappung etc.


----------



## rldml (12. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hat sich der Verbraucherschutz nicht mal damit auseinandergesetzt? Also mit Themen wie Drosselung, künstliche Verknappung etc.



Das kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so genau sagen. Ich meine, da war was in den letzten Wochen, das ein Dienst in jedem Fall nicht ok war, so wie er angeboten wurde. 

Aber generell?

Ich weiß, dass sich die Piratenpartei sehr stark für Netzneutralität einsetzt. Julia Reda ist da im EU-Parlament ziemlich aktiv.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Zelada (12. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist kein einfaches Thema.
> Und der Artikel ist da sehr reisserisch.
> 
> Wie soll denn die Datenkapazität reguliert werden?
> ...



Schau mal, was in Südkorea möglich ist. Ich kenne einen Spielemanager dort, der mir regelmäßig berichtet, wie deutschen Freunden, die ihn besuchen, die Augen aus dem Kopf fallen, wenn sie sehen wie schnell das mobile Internet dort ist. Und dort hast Du zudem noch eine echte unlimitierte Datenflat, sprich schnellstes LTE ohne Deckelung.


----------



## belakor602 (12. November 2017)

Wenn die Bandbreite wirklich zu knapp für alle werden sollte dann muss sie ausgebaut werden, so einfach ist das. Ein gutes Netz aus Leitungen ist genauso ein Grundstein einer modernen Zivilisation wie ein gutes Straßennetz. Da muss halt sich der Staat mit drum annehmen. Und wenn man da auf irgend ein Denkmal oder ein moderneres Opernhaus oder was auch immer verzichten muss dafür dann soll es so sein. Wird Zeit dass man sich um die essenziellen Dinge kümmert, die Straßen und Internetleitungen.  Aber unsere Netzneutralität dürfen wir auf gar keinen Fall verlieren, und da müssen wir auch auf die Barrikaden dafür!


----------



## Spiritogre (12. November 2017)

Zelada schrieb:


> Schau mal, was in Südkorea möglich ist. Ich kenne einen Spielemanager dort, der mir regelmäßig berichtet, wie deutschen Freunden, die ihn besuchen, die Augen aus dem Kopf fallen, wenn sie sehen wie schnell das mobile Internet dort ist. Und dort hast Du zudem noch eine echte unlimitierte Datenflat, sprich schnellstes LTE ohne Deckelung.



Die allerdings auch so ca. 80 Euro oder mehr im Monat kostet und auch nur in Seoul und Umgebung. Geh mal nach Osten oder Süden in Korea, die haben das auch nicht so viel anders als wir.

In Korea ist übrigens die Einkommenssteuer viel niedriger als hier, Koreaner konsumieren dafür erheblich mehr als Deutsche. Das hält die (lokale) Wirtschaft da gut in Schwung. 



belakor602 schrieb:


> Wenn die Bandbreite wirklich zu knapp für alle werden sollte dann muss sie ausgebaut werden, so einfach ist das. Ein gutes Netz aus Leitungen ist genauso ein Grundstein einer modernen Zivilisation wie ein gutes Straßennetz. Da muss halt sich der Staat mit drum annehmen. Und wenn man da auf irgend ein Denkmal oder ein moderneres Opernhaus oder was auch immer verzichten muss dafür dann soll es so sein. Wird Zeit dass man sich um die essenziellen Dinge kümmert, die Straßen und Internetleitungen.  Aber unsere Netzneutralität dürfen wir auf gar keinen Fall verlieren, und da müssen wir auch auf die Barrikaden dafür!


Der Hauptknoten in Frankfurt ist bereits vor ein, zwei Jahren ausgebaut worden, er wird nur aktuell nur zu einem Viertel oder so ausgelastet. 

Problematisch ist nur das Erreichen der hinterletzten Winkel, weil die ganze Technik für Verteiler / Repeater halt Unsummen kostet, dabei geht es nicht mal so sehr um die Leitungen, Kupfer ist durchaus ausreichend für einigermaßen schnelle Übertragung. Eine interessante Alternative könnte da tatsächlich mobiles Internet sein. nur das ist halt aktuell für die Kunden noch sehr teuer.


----------



## WeeFilly (12. November 2017)

Deutschland ist einfach noch Entwicklungsland, was Informationstechnologie bzw. -infrastruktur angeht...


----------



## suggysug (12. November 2017)

Sollte das sich durchsetzten bei Diensten wird es immer andere kostenfrei Dienste geben.
So wie es schon immer war, sollte Facebook und Twitter zum Beispiel in so ein Tarif in Deutschland geben finde ich auch Alternativen dazu.

So groß diese Internetdienste erscheinen  so klein sind sie in Wirklichkeit ohne Support. (Es ist ja nicht so das ich die Dienste zum Leben brauche.)


Was das Internet angeht so sind wir wirklich gehandicapt, allerdings bezweifele ich das selbst das Internet in Korea reichen wird wenn ich analysier wohin die Reise der Datengröße hingeht.

Hier werden Filme als Beispiel genannt die 8k groß sein sollen. Das sind 225 GB für einen 100 Minuten langen Film (Kompremiert HEVC/H.265 @ 300Mbps- Unkompremiert geht die Reise bis 15tb)
Blockbuster in überlänge kann man bis zu 300 GB rechnen. 

Auch die Spiele wachsen ins Extreme! Final Fantasy 15 soll nächstes Jahr, als erstes mir bekannte Spiel, in 8k kommen und wird 170 GB der Festplatte einnehmen. Wer weiß wo wir bei Cyberpunk sein würden (in 8k).

Bevor jetzt das Argument kommt mit den aktuellen Download-Möglichkeiten der Welt: _Kein "Schwxxx" ist härter als die Realität_. Du kannst das schnellste Internet haben aber wenn sehr viele Menschen von einem Server laden und der dann eben seine Kapazitäten sprengt wars das mit der tollen Internetleistung. Vor allem beim Release.
Beispiel bei mir Destiny 2 am PC wo ein Kumpel genauso schnell geladen hat wie ich, er mit 16 GB Leitung ich mit 50 GB Leitung.

Nein, ich denke selbst wenn wir die Hardware dafür hätten (High End ausgeschlossen) ist 8k noch über ein Jahrzehnt (oder mehr) unserer Zeit voraus. Wir sind ja grade mal ins 4k angekommen und das braucht schon mehr als genug Speicher....


----------



## BitByter (12. November 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> *Sollte das sich durchsetzten bei Diensten wird es immer andere kostenfrei Dienste geben.
> So wie es schon immer war, sollte Facebook und Twitter zum Beispiel in so ein Tarif in Deutschland geben finde ich auch Alternativen dazu.*
> 
> So groß diese Internetdienste erscheinen  so klein sind sie in Wirklichkeit ohne Support. (Es ist ja nicht so das ich die Dienste zum Leben brauche.)
> ...



ich denke, du hast das prinzip der netzneutralität nicht verstanden. andere dienste oder alternativen von facebook & co werden gedrosselt. es gibt hier 2 möglichkeitten: 1. das unternehmen zahlt die "entdrosselung". das beeinträchtigt neue und kleine unternehmen, die diese kosten nicht stemmen können, damit killt das den wettbewerb. 2. der kunde zahlt die "entdrosselung", so wie in portugal. auch dieses wird neue und kleine unternehmen benachteiligen, da es für viele kunden schlicht nicht interessant ist, für sie zu zahlen.

ich finde es erschütternd, wie wenig bewusstsein in einem spieleforum für die wichtigkeit der netzneutralität herrscht. da ist imo die PCG gefragt, dieses bewusstsein zu schärfen und jedem klar zu machen, warum sie so wichtig ist. dieser artikel ist zwar ganz nett und ein erster schritt, das geht aber besser und umfassender, denke ich.


----------



## suggysug (12. November 2017)

BitByter schrieb:


> ich denke, du hast das prinzip der netzneutralität nicht verstanden. andere dienste oder alternativen von facebook & co werden gedrosselt. es gibt hier 2 möglichkeitten: 1. das unternehmen zahlt die "entdrosselung". das beeinträchtigt neue und kleine unternehmen, die diese kosten nicht stemmen können, damit killt das den wettbewerb. 2. der kunde zahlt die "entdrosselung", so wie in portugal. auch dieses wird neue und kleine unternehmen benachteiligen, da es für viele kunden schlicht nicht interessant ist, für sie zu zahlen.
> 
> ich finde es erschütternd, wie wenig bewusstsein in einem spieleforum für die wichtigkeit der netzneutralität herrscht. da ist imo die PCG gefragt, dieses bewusstsein zu schärfen und jedem klar zu machen, warum sie so wichtig ist. dieser artikel ist zwar ganz nett und ein erster schritt, das geht aber besser und umfassender, denke ich.



Mein Aussage beschrenkte sich in erster Linie aufs Konzept aus Portugal.
Für mich ist es Panikmache. Ja Es ist wettbewerbsverzerrend und ja das ist nicht gut, aber ich sehe dafür auf lange Sicht keinen Erfolg für dieses Konzept. 
(und so nebenbei hab ich mich schon mit dem Thema mal auseinander gesetzt, aber bitte https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzneutralität hier gibt's genug darüber zu lesen Plus weitere Quellen.)


----------



## Orzhov (12. November 2017)

rldml schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so genau sagen. Ich meine, da war was in den letzten Wochen, das ein Dienst in jedem Fall nicht ok war, so wie er angeboten wurde.
> 
> Aber generell?
> 
> ...



Besagt die Netzneutralität nicht "nur" das mein privater Traffic wenn ich mir was auf Youtube anschaue oder zocke nicht schlechter behandelt werden darf als z.B. der Busniesstraffic von Shell oder Boing?  Sprich das jeder Traffic gleichwertig ist.


----------



## rldml (12. November 2017)

Netzneutralität bezieht sich nicht nur auf den Absender, sondern (und das ist sogar noch wichtiger) auf das Übertragungsprotokoll. 

Ein Beispiel ist Streaming: Netzneutral bedeutet, dass Streaming gegenüber E-Mail nicht bevorzugt oder benachteiligt werden darf, aber eben (wie du vermutest) auch nicht das Streaming von Youtube gegenüber dem Streaming von Netflix. 

Trotzdem ist es inzwischen in der EU per Gesetz erlaubt, dass ein Provider diese Unterscheidung (zwischen fremden und eigenen Diensten) machen darf, wenn die von ihm verfügbare Bandbreite nicht für alle Anbieter gleichermaßen ausreicht. Daher passiert jetzt das, was passieren musste: die Provider rechnen sich ihre Bandbreiten "schön" (schlecht), damit sie solche Sachen als Zusatzdienste anbieten und abrechnen dürfen.

Es ist zum heulen...

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Orzhov (12. November 2017)

rldml schrieb:


> Netzneutralität bezieht sich nicht nur auf den Absender, sondern (und das ist sogar noch wichtiger) auf das Übertragungsprotokoll.
> 
> Ein Beispiel ist Streaming: Netzneutral bedeutet, dass Streaming gegenüber E-Mail nicht bevorzugt oder benachteiligt werden darf, aber eben (wie du vermutest) auch nicht das Streaming von Youtube gegenüber dem Streaming von Netflix.
> 
> ...



Das ist schon ziemlich reudig was die Provider da dann betreiben und es wird vermutlich heiter so weitergehen bis da ein juristischer Riegel vorgeschoben wird. Dabei ist das Internet ja schon seit einigen Jahren kein Luxus mehr und es müssen auch keine kleinen Kinder in Afrika unter Einsatz ihres Lebens in den Internetminen schuften.


----------



## suggysug (12. November 2017)

rldml schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es inzwischen in der EU per Gesetz erlaubt, dass ein Provider diese Unterscheidung (zwischen fremden und eigenen Diensten) machen darf, wenn die von ihm verfügbare Bandbreite nicht für alle Anbieter gleichermaßen ausreicht. Daher passiert jetzt das, was passieren musste: die Provider rechnen sich ihre Bandbreiten "schön" (schlecht), damit sie solche Sachen als Zusatzdienste anbieten und abrechnen dürfen.



Aber mal so ins blaue gefragt denkst du wirklich das es auf Dauer gut gehen kann? Ich meine andere Unternehmen werden hier auch deutlich benachteiligt (nicht nur die Nutzer) und grade aus dieser Sicht könnte man von ausgehen das es doch mit der Zeit rechtliche Klagen prasseln werden. (vor allem in finanzstarken Ländern - grade was die USA angeht denke ich nicht das sich das so halten wird)


----------



## Spiritogre (12. November 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Aber mal so ins blaue gefragt denkst du wirklich das es auf Dauer gut gehen kann? Ich meine andere Unternehmen werden hier auch deutlich benachteiligt (nicht nur die Nutzer) und grade aus dieser Sicht könnte man von ausgehen das es doch mit der Zeit rechtliche Klagen prasseln werden. (vor allem in finanzstarken Ländern - grade was die USA angeht denke ich nicht das sich das so halten wird)



Das, wenn ein Anbieter von einem Provider gedrosselt wird und somit erpresst (zahle oder bleib so langsam) während der Provider aber nicht alle(!) Dienste drosselt, dann kann auf jeden Fall geklagt werden. 
Und das andere sprach ich auch schon an, der Markt reguliert sich da sehr schnell selbst. Wenn als Beispiel eben Facebook bei einem Anbieter gedrosselt wird und der Kunde dafür extra zahlen soll, dann werden die Kunden sehr schnell zu einem anderen Provider wechseln und ihm somit davonlaufen. Die Konkurrenz wird das gnadenlos ausnutzen und damit werben, "bei uns gibt es keine (Facebook) Drosselung". (Wobei Facebook ja nur ein fiktives Beispiel ist, You Tube wäre wahrscheinlich erheblich interessanter. Und dann wird der Drossel-Anbieter ganz schnell wieder zurückrudern. 
Einzig, wenn alle Anbieter gleichzeitig ihr Angebot ändern und sagen "zahle für Webseite X extra", nur dann sollten wiederum die Kartellbehörden sehr schnell aktiv werden wegen illegaler Absprachen.

Die Leute wollen eine einheitliche Flatrate, ein fester Betrag ohne Nachdenken. Alle anderen Angebote heute sind immer gescheitert. Also auch wenn ein Anbieter sagt Grundpreis ist X und extra Dienste kosten Y Aufpreis nehmen die meisten Kunden dann Lieber einen Anbieter der sagt, bei uns gibt es alles zum Festpreis Z, und das sogar, wenn Festpreis Z ein wenig teurer ist.


----------



## combine (12. November 2017)

Das ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis das Internet einer Behörde ähnlich der GEZ unterstellt wird.
Dann dürfen wir uns mit der bereis vorhandenen online-Ausweisfunktion im Internet zwangs anmelden und es werden für Internetseiten Microabbos und Microgebühren für Benutzung anfallen welche dem Staat ,durch das Abführen der Steuer , hilft seine Haushaltsdefizite auszugleichen und ein paar dreckige Lobbyisten und ihre Schergen reich macht.

Die Behörden haben bereits damit begonnen das vorzubereiten, habe im August meinen Ausweis verlängert, da wurde mir schon exorbitant diese online Funktion nahegelegt mit Scanner und whatnot.

Die Zeit des wilden Westens des Internet wie wir es kannten ist bald vorrüber.
Keine Anonymität mehr und warez Seiten sowie movieportale und streamingseiten werden zur Geschichte der Zeiten "unserer Generation".

Dem Bürger wird man das so verkaufen das dadurch die Netzkriminalität eingedämmt und man verhindert das Kinder zugriff auf jugendgefährdende Inhalte haben wie zb. jetzt Gronkh spielt EvilWithin2 auf youtube was sich jeder 6 jährige anschauen kann.

Jedenfalls werden Sie uns das so verkaufen ihr werdet sehen genauso kommt es und die GEZ hat es bereits vorgemacht wie einfach man Zwangsgebühren in diesem Land durchsetzen kann.


----------



## rldml (12. November 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Aber mal so ins blaue gefragt denkst du wirklich das es auf Dauer gut gehen kann? Ich meine andere Unternehmen werden hier auch deutlich benachteiligt (nicht nur die Nutzer) und grade aus dieser Sicht könnte man von ausgehen das es doch mit der Zeit rechtliche Klagen prasseln werden. (vor allem in finanzstarken Ländern - grade was die USA angeht denke ich nicht das sich das so halten wird)



Natürlich wird das auf Dauer nicht gut gehen - für uns Kunden! Die Zukunft wird sein, dass dein Handytarif nur noch einige wenige Dienste von sich aus abdeckt, sowas wie nur http-basierte Seiten. Früher oder später wirst du für bisherige Selbstverständlichkeiten draufzahlen. 

Klagen wird es keine geben - die Bevorzugung von Dienstleistungen durch die Provider ist rechtlich legal und ist (z.B. im Mobilfunk) sogar schon praktizierter Alltag: 

https://www.smartphonepiloten.de/ha...ck-unbegrenztes-streaming-ohne-datenverbrauch

Allnet Flat mit Hörbuch & Musik-Flat: Handy Streaming Tarife im Vergleich

Die besten WhatsApp-Tarife: Kostenlos chatten im Check - CHIP

Wobei bei letzterem der Whatsapp-Dienst zwar nicht zum Provider zählt, aber das Prinzip bleibt das gleiche. Und ja, auch die Nicht-Anrechnung eines Transfervolumens ist ein Bruch mit der Netzneutralität. Was ist im letzten Link zum Beispiel mit Viber-Kunden? Anbieter anderer Chatprogramme haben hier bereits das Nachsehen...

Ich kann euch nur dringend empfehlen, macht euch mal schlau, was es mit der Netzneutralität auf sich hat und welchen Stand diese im Moment in der Politik genießt. Danach seid ihr vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so blauäugig.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## belakor602 (13. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Einzig, wenn alle Anbieter gleichzeitig ihr Angebot ändern und sagen "zahle für Webseite X extra", nur dann sollten wiederum die Kartellbehörden sehr schnell aktiv werden wegen illegaler Absprachen.



Pah, Kartellbehörden. Die Internetprovider sind schon ein einziges Kartell bei uns. Warum glaubst du sind die so verdammt teuer bei uns für die lächerliche Bandbreite die sie bieten? Weil sie wissen dass wenn sie sich nicht ständig unterbieten mit den Gebühren um wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben, können sie mit nem kleine Gentlemans agreement viel mehr Geld verdienen. Erzähle mir ansonsten einer warum man Glasfaser in Osteuropa für 5-10€ monatlich bekommt und nicht 100€ wie bei uns, wenn Sprit, Essen, Elektronikgeräte und co fast genauso teuer ist. Die Internetprovider könnten doch verdammt billiger sein und sie würden noch Gewinne machen. Verdammt billiger.


----------

